# Good wepons tht dont need a licence?



## Flozon (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys, I know it very important to have a weapon with you to defend yourself.
But law here in switzerland is very strictly, so im in need of an alternative option of arming myself.
I got a pistol from the army, but I haven't any ammo, so what kind of weapon (possibly one I can build by myself) would you suggest? It should also be possible to hunt with (mostly I will do this by trapping/fishing) and easy to shot with.

Thanks for your response


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Get a collapsible survival bow. There was a great review on a great bow on here somewhere.
A better option, move to a country that allows its citizens to defend themselves.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

look at your laws, I just found out muskets and such made before 1901 don't need a license in Australia... so I'm looking closer into it 

(and our gun.laws are tight, just found out a pistol with a capacity of more than.10 rounds is illegal)


----------



## Flozon (Jan 19, 2014)

Its not like it wouldn't allow us to defend ourselfs, so most man got a weapon from the army at home, but they stopped to give ammo with it ^^


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> A better option, move to a country that allows its citizens to defend themselves.


yea... pass, I don't think the USA could handle me full.time


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

You have your pistol but you didn't buy your sig? From what I understand (is it only for men though?) is that you can purchase your service rifle which seems to be a select fire Sig that takes AR Magazines? I might be wrong on that but if not I think most guys on this forum would jump through all kinds of hoops to get that rifle...

Other weapons that you can look into (if you can't get ammo for your pistol) - a knife or a flashlight - a good one to use as an impact weapon. There are other items but those are the two I would really look at. Even if you can't carry a knife, you can take a flashlight almost anywhere! I keep one of these (although quite expensive) with me anywhere I don't carry a knife/gun - which is too many places since I would be fired in a heart beat if I was found to have a 'weapon'.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Slingshot.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Air rifle, not a BB gun but one of those pneumatic 50 cals capable of kill just about anything. Deer, hogs or whoever. Bow and arrow, not a cross bow. Large knife or sword. Nice soft ball bat, spear. Sling shot, blow gun lots of choices. Heck get one of each and be prepared for most anything.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

If most of your region is saddled with the same rules and the playground is somewhat level, a good air rifle and a take down bow aren't bad choices. I have a .22 cal scoped air rifle that will take small game and likely put a real hurt on a lone assailant with a close enough shot. Bows have been around for centuries.


----------



## Flozon (Jan 19, 2014)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> You have your pistol but you didn't buy your sig? From what I understand (is it only for men though?) is that you can purchase your service rifle which seems to be a select fire Sig that takes AR Magazines? I might be wrong on that but if not I think most guys on this forum would jump through all kinds of hoops to get that rifle...
> 
> Other weapons that you can look into (if you can't get ammo for your pistol) - a knife or a flashlight - a good one to use as an impact weapon. There are other items but those are the two I would really look at. Even if you can't carry a knife, you can take a flashlight almost anywhere! I keep one of these (although quite expensive) with me anywhere I don't carry a knife/gun - which is too many places since I would be fired in a heart beat if I was found to have a 'weapon'.


When I was in the school for higher subofficers they took my sig 552 and gave me an pistol (sig 220) instead. Of course I would also love to have Svetlana (my sig 552) back. But now this isn't an option anymore. And if I would buy one by myself it would be just semiauto. The one I had also had impuls (3 rounds a time) and fullauto :'(

Edit: nonyou can also as woman, but you don't have to.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What about black powder arms or an antique copy of a cartridge pistol?.a colt .44 black powder pistol with a couple of pre capped cylinders or an 1873 colt replica in .44 would make a very good defensive weapon. they were good enough for the early Americans.if you can buy such a firearm where you are.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I couldn't carry a firearm I am sure that I would resort to a tanto style fighting knife. I would watch "surviving edged weapons." If you watch that and learn how to use it you will never feel under-equipped.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Do they allow citizens to own bolt action hunting rifles?
Perhaps such as the Swiss K 31?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't think any of us can give you advise on that since none of us know the laws of Switzerland.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing at all wrong with a semi automatic 552 or 551 for that matter. Full auto 99% of the time is just wasting ammo and there's very little you can't do with semi. I seldomly used full auto in the military and used controlled burst when I was a SAW gunner because the simple reality of need to and ammo doesn't grow out of empty magazines. As a civilian it's quite expensive too. I would in an instance trade my custom piston AR-15 for a nice Swiss made 552 any day of the week too.

Outside of firearms, I see most good options mentioned. Building defense and hunting implements are fine, but the reality also is there's much better quality and long lasting choices out there already made if buying them is an option. If I wanted non-firearms choices I'll mention what direction I'd go. A Hoyt Gamemaster II recurve for one and a fair amount of quality carbon arrows. It's a direction I've been meaning to go anyways outside of my firearms.

Hoyt Hunting Recurves - HOYT.com

Gotta to have a good selection of knives as they are one of the most important tools there is. For cleaning game, various bushcraft and silently taking life.









.


----------



## Flozon (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuzzee said:


> Nothing at all wrong with a semi automatic 552 or 551 for that matter. Full auto 99% of the time is just wasting ammo and there's very little you can't do with semi. I seldomly used full auto in the military and used controlled burst when I was a SAW gunner because the simple reality of need to and ammo doesn't grow out of empty magazines. As a civilian it's quite expensive too. I would in an instance trade my custom piston AR-15 for a nice Swiss made 552 any day of the week too.
> 
> Outside of firearms, I see most good options mentioned. Building defense and hunting implements are fine, but the reality also is there's much better quality and long lasting choices out there already made if buying them is an option. If I wanted non-firearms choices I'll mention what direction I'd go. A Hoyt Gamemaster II recurve for one and a fair amount of quality carbon arrows. It's a direction I've been meaning to go anyways outside of my firearms.
> 
> ...


I always prefered burst mode or shooting dubletts with semi mode. But I never was forced to shoot people, so this is probably not the best advise you can get.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Flozon said:


> Hi guys, I know it very important to have a weapon with you to defend yourself.
> But law here in switzerland is very strictly, so im in need of an alternative option of arming myself.
> I got a pistol from the army, but I haven't any ammo, so what kind of weapon (possibly one I can build by myself) would you suggest? It should also be possible to hunt with (mostly I will do this by trapping/fishing) and easy to shot with.
> 
> Thanks for your response


For me it's a high velocity air rifle in .22 cal.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Golf Club works wonders!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Stun gun?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

depends on the defence. Rationality is, if someone is attacking you with a gun you are dead unless you are in body armor or they are a bad shot.

Tons of things can be used for self defence. I'm liking pressurized flamable gases and a lighter, gas, very high powered magnetrons, direct high current discharges high voltage and attuned amps, magnetic plate catapults. The sling shot is quick to deploy and potentially lethal, .. up here if it is barreled then it is a firearm.. none the less you don't need a license for deadly weapons but you do for firearms. That is just a normal magnetron.. 




If you rig that up to a primer line lasso... you got a whole lot of heat. it would be worse if you paired it with a net launcher that was flamable or linked in line to transfer the thermal energy. basically it would cover the assailant in a giant flamming net.

They are called DEW direct energy weapons and Government isn't suppose to make them but they arn't banned as personal defence weapons usually as they are off the radar to certain extent especially at the lethal rather than passive scale.

not sure if you've watched judgement day but pump up the laser capacity and a power source and your bug in with a 300 watt laser could get very hot.






area denile with the added benefit of getting more powerful the closer the danger gets to the source.






bear in mind a battery can create an arc that you can weld metal with... the more power the bigger the arc you can create.. no one wants to get hit with a sustained electrical arc. you put one end around someone they will not want to come near the other end.

bear in mind that defence is important if you arn't the attacker. If you are responding to an attack you will likely loose.

check this out though http://news.cnet.com/Polyester-fabric-neutralizes-stun-gun-jolt/2100-1008_3-6057801.html

very high lumens blind people permanently an attack will quickly be stopped with light weapons for people without proper eye sheilding.

If you got electricity you can even make a arc welder out of old microwaves...






ever look at car headlights... on high beam... they may be 1000-2000 lumens and they are bright.. now figure 10,000 to 20,000 lumens of LED light... most people will be stunned by that... although they will also likely if trained also be able to shoot at you. If you have a target from a distance that is a problem. the lumens go up beyond 40000 lumens in some system but you can pick up a high lumens tactical flashlight for under $50 tactical flashlights can also be used as compression bludgeoning weapons also and with a simple screw on attachment a blade also.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I echo both the take down bow and the air rifle/pellet gun suggestions....

The takedown bow has few moving parts and both are relatively quiet. That will allow you to keep a pretty low profile and hunt things in the size range from squirrels up to deer (depending on the bow). 

What you give up in self defense, you gain in being able to be quiet.

It would also be smart to try to pick up some ammo for that pistol if at all possible. I don't know the laws in your country though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Please don't laugh to hard. Anybody have any experience with a BOLA like the gauchos of South America use, or boomerangs?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

boomerangs SUCK

if you can pick it up and use one good, learning to shoot is quicker and easier than throwing one of them at any accuracy


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are no "bad" weapons or "good" weapons - only skillful users and those that wish they were.

Find a weapon that you can legally own and practice with it. A bow is an excellent weapon in the hands of a skilled archer, A knife can be a good weapon in the hands of a skilled fighter, Even a rock that is properly used is better than a miss with a high powered rifle. It takes practice to build and maintain skills. Find something you can handle and start practicing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

collapsible batons are effective for close up self defense.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Something that may be legal in some states but not in canada is the mini one hand crossbow or crossbow pistol. Anything with more than 160lbs of draw is deadly. A shot to a limb can be debilitating and it can be used for other things like launching a wire antenna, listening devices, puncturing tires, grapling wire etc..

Note kevlars can be penetrated by bolts they arn't the same dynamics as bullets.

Plates however are a different story. they still have kinetic force though.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

if noxious substances and radioactive materials wern't illegal pellet gun and airrifles could be way more effective.

no license required but probably not legal... check your local laws.






you can turn an airrifle into a tranquilizer gun with a little innovation.

However even if break cleaner is legal filling pellets with it and putting it in a full auto airgun is not legal.

If you want to see what is useful in a pinch go through the MSDS listings of any aerosols you have that you can buy. Not pepper spray but it will probably do the job.. very illegal but no license required.

If you are lucky it may also be flammable.. which adds the lighter hat trick to the available options

FLAG just be careful as soon as you start adding legal chemical weapons to your personal defence aersenal you may be of concern to dhs. Weaponized chemical weapons can be considered a WMD, although I'd be surprised if it were only personal.

Just thought of another nasty one... paint sprayer.. you can add pretty much any liquid to it. paints can be nasty enough.. lots of nasties that could be added like various acids.. not immediate acting but some stuff is.

If you did the acid you could jury rig a water hose with it.. 

Smoke machine with cement powder in it 

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/electric-high-pressure-water-spray-gun.html

water need not apply.

Max pressure: 4000PSI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Luxfer-80cf...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33899d08ed
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-ft-3-8-G...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ad03bc37

add a regulator ect..

not something you probably want to carry around but could be a suprise in a vehicle or home.

Bear in mind it is your choice of gas. unless you thermally shield the sprayer using it as a flame thrower is probably a no go.

There are lots of nasties like the same thing only externally vented from a car to a specific hardpoint of interest.... don't like people bothering you at lights not legal sorry. worried about car jacking just turn up the music and let the gas do the work.

This info is for entertainment and educational reasons, illegal use of any of the above suggestions is not suggested unless WROL.

Lot of nasties chemical weapons are the easiest and most silent probably normal people have access to. Not legal to use but usually legal to posses in their household forms.

Chemical weapons should only ever be used against the bad guys.

ps the FBI probably doesn't like you carrying stuff like that around with you so be mindful. Google is watching.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think anyone mentioned a sling. Not a sling shot but a sling. I don't know of any country that regulates them at all (mostly because they are stupid easy to build) but I'm told they have a better range than a bow and practically limitless ammo. I've used one once or twice, they're tricky, but once mastered can bring down some pretty big game (see Goliath).


----------

